# New to the sport.



## apainter (Jul 1, 2008)

Hey everyone just wanted to get a little feedback. Finally ready to set the rifle aside for awhile. I just bought my first bow last week. Been wanting to bow hunt since i was a little kid and just never had the money. Bought a Browning Myst HC from my neighbor for 350. Its never been used they sent him the wrong bow and he just hung on to it once he got the right one. It seems pretty nice and i really enjoy shooting it. Any body know much about this bow. And also i need to figure out what size arrows i should be shooting. how do you determine that. Love to hear back from some of you on the question or just any advice. thanks.


----------



## HillCountryBasser (Aug 26, 2008)

What is the draw weight and draw length on the bow? See this link to the BPS site...has a little chart on the page that might help...

http://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/s...1_47931_450002001_450000000_450002000_450-2-1


----------



## 2GOOD (Mar 16, 2008)

Wow, you sound like me last year as I went thru the same senario. I would say go to your local bowshop and have them hook you up. You are probably going to have to get your arrows cut to your length so you may as well go to a shop and let them measure and make them for you. Also, they can make sure your draw length is correct and they will answer any other questions you may have. Don't know much about your bow but learn to shoot it well. Believe me, there is no greater rush then having a buck at about 20 yards and letting an arrow fly.


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

Welcome to the sport. The guys above are right. The first thing you need to do is make sure that bow fits you. Bows are not..one size fits all. I also think it would be worth your time to go to a shop and let them help you. Plus this time of year they are ususally slow and have plenty of time. If you wait until mid summer on, things get kind of hectic in the shops.

Plus, once set up, you may want to check out some of the local 3-D tournys, a very fun way to practice and get better.


----------



## El Cazador (Mar 4, 2005)

It does have an adj. draw length so it should work for you. Looks like a nice bow. Was it rigged with the extras?

http://www.huntersfriend.com/2007-Browning-Myst/browning-myst-compound-bow-discount.htm


----------



## apainter (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks for all your responses. To the last question yes it was already rigged with everything ready to go. My neighbor said he spent about 175 in everything extra on it so that made me think even better deal. And to all else i'm going to take your advice. I live in crosby and have heard pretty good things about the bow shop over in dayton. i think its called triple edge or something like that. Know anything about these guys. But soon as i get some time off from work i'll be heading that way. Did shoot decect last night though. was shooting a beer can at about 30 yards with some crappy arrows which are way too long. can't wait to get the right stuff and hopefully see even more improvement. thanks again.


----------



## Soapeddler (Jun 18, 2006)

I shot some brownings at Sportsmans Warehouse before I bought my first bow - used off Craigslist. I really liked them. Very smooth and quiet.

As mentioned above - take it to an local archery shop. They usually don't mind that you didn't buy the bow from them if you buy arrows and other accesories from them and have them tune the bow. They will get the bow squared away to your body sized, draw length, and also give you some instruction on anchor point, shooting technique, sighting in, etc.

Good luck and welcome to the addiction. Warning - your rifle will get jealous...


----------

